# 2008 racing at Bass Pro Series Jackson MS



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*2008 racing at Bass Pro* *Series*

The *first race is March 1, 2008*, so we could have a great weekend or a cold weekend...

The second race is April 12th, 2008.

I’m open to class sponsorships for the whole season, this will get the sponsors name on the awards for the complete season, 300.00 for early sign ups for this. So work your sponsors to support this race program. After Feb 15th, the price will go up to 600.00 per class. These funds go back into the event, in awards, prizes and other fun stuff we will do.

*2008 Season General Rules:*

ROAR Rules unless other specified.

All 13.5 Brushless Motor is legal in ALL Stock Classes
Novak 4300 and All 10.5 Brushless Motor is legal in ALL 19T Classes
LiPo Batteries are welcome at our venue
Weights: ROAR Rules unless otherwise specified.

For Electric Touring:​5 cells - 1450g rubber tires​
4 cells - 1375g rubber tires​
6 cells - 1525g rubber tires​
LiPos – 1525g (Per ROAR’s new rules)​
Nitro - 1725g Foam or Rubber, tank must be empty​
GT Nitro - (I'm not sure at this point)​*Classes:*

*Stock Sedan *- Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and locked Timing. No sintered rotors, you must run a stock motor or stock 13.5 motor, no special stuff here… And it is very simple to tech for sintered rotors. (if you run this class, you can not run in Pro Stock Sedan. If you do not belong in this class, you will be moved to Pro Stock Sedan or Mod Sedan.)

*Pro Stock Sedan *- Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and 13.5 Brushless Motors. Motors are open to any modifying as long as you meet the 27 Turn for Brushed and 13.5 for Brushless. Think of this as a open motor rule on stock motors. Bearings are welcome... Timing changes are welcome... You must be approved to run in this Class, Last year's top 5 in points, plus others, like Chris Adams, Tim Copp, Tostie, etc... are in this class, not in Stock...

*Mod Sedan *- Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / Any Brush or Brushless motor. You must be approved to run in the Mod Sedan Class. This class is about "Everything is fair in Lovin and War, this is war....."

*Nitro GT* – THE SPEC CLASS IS DESIGNED TO LET PEOPLE GET INTO THE RACING SIDE OF REMOTE CONTROLLED CARS AT A LOWER COST. 

THE RULES FOR THIS CLASS ARE AS FOLLOWED:​ 

THE INFERNO GT MUST BE RAN EXACTLY LIKE IT CAME OUT OF THE BOX, NO MODIFICATION ARE ALLOWED TO BE DONE TO THE CAR, IT MUST STAY BOX STOCK EXCEPT FOR THE FOLLOWING:​ 

1. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE YOUR ELECTRONIC EQUIPMENT (Radio and Servos).​
2. YOU WILL BE ALLOWED TO CHANGE THE SHOCK OIL TO WHAT EVER YOU WOULD LIKE BUT THE SHOCK SPRINGS MUST STAY THE SAME​
3. YOU HAVE A CHOICE OF THREE TYPES OF TIRES:- GRP TREADED TIRE part# GMWO1C or B / OR​
- OFNA SLICKS OR TREADED part # 86504 WHITE& 86508 CHROME OR​
- KYOSHO V - Slick Tire (IGT002-45 45-shore rating - Soft compound / IGT002-55 (55-shore rating) - Medium compound / IGT002-60 (60-shore rating) - Hard compound)​ 

NO OTHER TIRES ARE ALLOWED!! (CHECK WITH YOUR LOCAL HOBBY SHOP OR THESE TIRES)​4. PERSONAL TRANSPONDER REQUIRED!!!​ 

*Links to the possible cars:*Inferno GT BMW M3 GTR with GXR28​ 

Inferno GT Aston Martin DBR-9 with GXR28​ 

Inferno GT Calsonic 350Z with GXR28​ 

Inferno GT Subaru Impreza WRC with GXR28​ 

Inferno GT Ferrari F430GT with GXR28​*Links to the Possible Tires:*Kyosho Tires​ 

OFNA Tires​ 

GRP Tires - Sorry no link found​*Nitro* - Touring Bodies / .12 or RTR .15 Motors / Rubber Tires Only. (if you run this class, you can not run in Nitro Expert. If you do not belong in this class, you will be moved to Nitro Expert)

*Nitro Expert* - Touring Bodies / .12 Motors / Foam or Rubber Tires.

*1/12 Scale 19T (4 Cell) *- 19 Turn Motors and locked Timing / Foam Tires

*Race Rules:*
3 Qualifiers and a single Mains
IMFAR starts in the 3 Qualifiers
Heads Up Starts for the Mains
Must have a painted body on the car when on the track
Car's maybe teched at the Race Director's discretion
Cars will be weighed at the Race Director's discretion
In Electric classes, we respectively request that Drivers remain on the drivers stand during the race.

*Race Lengths:* (Let’s see if this gets any feedback… LOL!!!)

*Stock* – Qualifiers – 7 mins, Main 7 mins

*Pro Stock *– Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.

*Mod Sedan* – Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.

*Nitro GT* – Qualifiers – 5 mins, A Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.

*Nitro Sedan* – Qualifiers – 5 mins, Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.

*Nitro Expert* – Qualifiers – 5 mins, Main 15 mins, all other Mains 7 mins with 2 bump ups.

*1/12 Scale 19T (4 cell)* - Qualifiers – 8 mins, Main 8 mins, all other Mains 5 mins with 2 bump ups.

*Race Starting time:* Noon

*Maximum number of cars per heat on the track:* 15

http://www.rcracingxtreme.com/


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

you do know the 17.5 is the stock motor per roar rules now, and the 13.5 is now considered a 19T motor. Check out the roar website for the rules update. also you know that hardcased li-pos are now roar legal Right? They have a list of approved lipos posted on the roar website also.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Sure do...But I don't make the rules...I'm just a racer trying to get the word out about the race...


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

We have been following the rules at ROAR and were actually a test program running 13.5s in stock and also LIPOs with their permission last year. The results were relayed back to them and we would like to think that in some _small _part we helped get "the ball rolling" to get these items approved.

As per the rule book, it also states that any group running local club races can admend or modify the rules to what that group wants. The 13.5 was chosen for stock last year and instead of making everyone buy new equipment, we deceided to to use them again this year. As the rules above said, we run stock and pro-stock. By not making stock run the 17.5, when someone wants to (or gets asked to due to performance) move up to pro-stock, they will not have to go out and buy a new motor. At this point all they would need to do is purchase the sinister upgrade saving them some money.

Basically the 13.5 was chosen to save people money in the long run.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

yeah , but if your going to have to change over any way why not get it over and done with?


----------



## Rainey (Jun 22, 2004)

The stock class is for entry level drivers only. They can purchase the bonded rotor 13.5 and run this class. If (or when) they are winning every race or show that they do not belong in this class , they can be moved up to pro-stock. Now atthis point they can run the motor exactly the same as before. But as you know, they would be at a disadvantage against a sinister rotor 13.5. Pro-stock allows for any mod on the 13.5 and also for brushed motors. People who do not want to run brushless can add bearings to thier favorite brushed motor if they want to. 

By keeping the standard 13.5 as the brushless choice, it saves from having to buy 2 different motors (17.5 for stock and then 13.5 for pro-stock) when that person had progressed to "the next level".


----------



## bvoltz (Jul 2, 2006)

Yes, Mark as the reasons we went this direction. And we posted the rules before the new rules came out from ROAR. We got approval to run BL and Lipo for the Reg 6 on-road races and submitted the results back to ROAR. They used this information in a meeting they held plus many experts input. It is what it is for the 2008 season and most of the racers are very pleased with running these rules...

Look at this way, you will have a 13.5 motor for super stock in 2009... ;-)


----------

